# How to save history states in photoshop ?



## koolbuddy92 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm a newbie in photoshop..
I'm using CS3. Whenever I open a .psd document, there are no history states (I mean the history of my previous session on that same document)..
Pls suggest a way to save my previous history states..


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes It can be saved in your file as metadata
But by default it is disabled. You will have to enable it you can find it in Edit -> preference --> general   check History Log... more details can be found in photoshop help files.. or ask heere

but pls remember it will make ur file heavy

also u can not use them it will just be for info, nothing more then that  but if u r trying to use them then it is not possible as history states are saved in ram and it vanishes as soon as u close a document.


----------



## koolbuddy92 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanx for the info....


clmlbx said:


> also u can not use them it will just be for info, nothing more then that  but if u r trying to use them then it is not possible as history states are saved in ram and it vanishes as soon as u close a document.


then I think saving them is quite useless...
The people behind this software should add the feature to use them too...


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 1, 2010)

this is just the way to keep the record what u did ...if u see a project after few months then it is use-full .. it will let u know how u did it . that's it


----------

